# How to - Mk1 Window reset



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

*Why should I do this?*
If your window doesn't go down automatically when opening the door or if your one-touch window operation stops working

*How do I do it?*
- Ignition on 
- Windows all the way down 
- Windows all the way up, let go of switches 
- Push them up again and hold for 3-5 seconds 
- Ignition off


----------



## pezzzer1975 (Jul 15, 2014)

Just bumping this to add that I think the above method works for the coupe, but for the roadster it doesn't seem to work, I've tried it loads of times to no avail. For the roadsters you simply open the roof all the way as usual then close as usual and voila!! Windows reset and synced


----------



## devine0969 (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks for the roadster specific tip regarding the power window reset procedure. I've been trying for ages pushing, pulling, holding and releasing window buttons to no avail. I did notice however that it wasn't even necessary to put the roof down. Simply twisting the roof release handle was enough to make my windows jump to attention! Re-secured the roof with another twist and hey presto! Both Windows now work perfectly.


----------



## frags (Oct 13, 2018)

MMMMMM, I need to try this!!

My drivers side does not come move when I open the door.

Passenger side drops about 10 mm, then jumps up after closing.....however, at high speed there is a little wind noise from this window suggesting it isn't returned enough.


----------



## richardkhill (Jul 20, 2015)

frags said:


> My drivers side does not come move when I open the door.


This would suggest a duff micro switch in the door. Does interior light come on & door open display on dash show when drivers door opened? If not, then defo micro switch.

Couldn't find the ebay link, but this is what you'll need https://shop.bmacvags.com/products/vw-audi-door-module-microswitch?variant=5883675011


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Can't find UK link, only from China.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Right-Door-L ... ctupt=true
Hoggy.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

^^^ exactly what i need, but passenger side. Wouldn't have a clue (or the skills) to fit it though, so would need someone to do it 

So will probably live with it till my next service and get it done then (and get charged a forture [smiley=bigcry.gif] )


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Neil said:


> ^^^ exactly what i need, but passenger side. Wouldn't have a clue (or the skills) to fit it though, so would need someone to do it
> 
> So will probably live with it till my next service and get it done then (and get charged a forture [smiley=bigcry.gif] )


Hi, If you click the link on richards post there is a howto video & if you search the China link you will probably find the passenger side. :roll: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol: way beyond my skill level even to remove it, yet alone take it apart :lol: :roll:


----------



## frags (Oct 13, 2018)

Hi Richardkhill.....tried this today no change. When i did it the drivers window returned then went down halfway again before stopping!
Both doors activate internal lights when opened.


----------



## kazual (Mar 8, 2011)

Have issues with my driver side switches. Passenger window switch is stuck in up position. Also when drivers door is opened light don't turn on and window don't drop. 
Anyone know where parts can be purchased From? Or if there is a place that could fix this?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

kazual said:


> Have issues with my driver side switches. Passenger window switch is stuck in up position. Also when drivers door is opened light don't turn on and window don't drop.
> Anyone know where parts can be purchased From? Or if there is a place that could fix this?


Hi, Window not dropping is usually the microswitch in door lock Search KB for info, loads of posts.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Right-Door-L ... ctupt=true
Reading your other post, the passenger window problem is probably the passenger side switch on drivers door.Replace switch.
Buy from Audi or TPS, Trade Parts Supplies
Hoggy.


----------

